
Ask HN: Simplest Explanation of YouTube Content ID for a Child? (in Japanese) - hysan
Exactly what it says in the title.<p>Some background:<p>A young student of mine who only speaks Japanese received a YouTube Content ID claim email for a video they uploaded, but it was in English. My student only speaks Japanese so they asked me for help (big scary email in English = quite the shock I imagine). The flagged video is just of them sketching with faint background music playing through a playlist (probably on their portable music player). Most of the videos are like this with most at a very very low view count. So I assume this was automated which would make sense because I checked the claimed song and I don&#x27;t even think it was played. Similar type of music but I&#x27;m 99% certain that it&#x27;s a false positive. So I&#x27;m not exactly sure what advice to give. To be safe, I&#x27;ll double check with my student to make sure it&#x27;s not me mishearing the Japanese lyrics before giving any advice.<p>I can explain the email in Japanese, but it&#x27;ll be a bit difficult to explain why it happened and what Content ID exactly is. My student probably has never even considered that something like this is possible or a problem. So, I&#x27;m hoping someone can point me to:<p>1. A simple, for kids, explanation of Content ID and what it means to them and their hobbyist videos.<p>2. Hopefully a translation of the Content ID claim email so I don&#x27;t have to translate it myself. I&#x27;ve only been able to find a Content ID page in Japanese and if it&#x27;s anything like the English one, I seriously doubt a child would understand it.
======
sakuraiben
I speak Japanese fluently and I'd love to help out, but how old is the
student?

~~~
hysan
My student is in 中学校. Obviously trying to minimize details for privacy
reasons. And thanks for your help.

~~~
sakuraiben
Thanks, gives me some context of how much the person knows. Do you want me to
type this up and sent it to you by email? Is there any specific format you
want it?

~~~
hysan
Any format is fine. I'll be forwarding it to them and will also explain it in
person in case they have questions. You can just post it here since it might
help someone else in the future.

------
Rifu
You could direct your student to Youtube's own help page about content ID[0]

[0][https://support.google.com/youtube/answer/6013276?hl=ja](https://support.google.com/youtube/answer/6013276?hl=ja)

~~~
hysan
Thanks but I already mentioned that I found that page already and read through
it. It isn't exactly simple nor would it make much sense to a kid who has
never thought about this type of stuff before - Content ID, copyright, etc.
Especially once you consider that Content ID came from US law and this is a
Japanese child. And that YouTube didn't even bother changing Content ID into a
Japanese equivalent. A Japanese speaker shouldn't be expected to garner any
meaning from a random English word and acronym.

